# Would you like to see less warzones and more "normal" places in BL books?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As the title asks, would you like to see more of the "normal" side of life in BL books? 

One of the reasons I really enjoyed the Eisenhorn and Ravenor trilogies so much was that they gave us a glimpse into life in the 41st Millennium outside of the war zones, it's something that Abnett in particular seems to like doing as it's present in parts of GG and Double Eagle as well.

I understand that a lot war happens in trenches, forests etc but I find it interesting to see "normal" people being caught up in conflicts, their homes and environments so different to ours get described and you get more of an idea of the "world" of 40k.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I would definitely like to see more Inquisitorial novels that aren't in warzones like Eisenhorn. Personally i'd love a novel or series based around Inquisitor Lichtenstein, Witch Hunter Tyrus and Inquisitor Dannica, or more of Inquisitor Czevak and the crew of the Malescaythe from Rob Sanders.


LotN


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

We need some good Arbites novels.


----------



## Tyrannus (Sep 19, 2010)

Znoz said:


> We need some good Arbites novels.


This.

IIRC correctly, a user in heresy (I think it was bobss) had an amazing idea about an Arbites novel in the style of blade runner and detective noir stories.

I think that's how his idea went anyway.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Eisenhorn is very sci-fi noir I feel. Trains, cloak and dagger and lots of mystery.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep definitely, I think that the Black Library would gain much wider readership if more main stream Sci-Fi setting were used.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

An "Eisenhorn style" novel would see me buying again, definitely. i would love to see an insight on the "common" life of the wh40k universe


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

It might be interesting to have a book that follows just your average citizen who winds up in a Chaos cult. 

While maybe not strictly speaking normal, I'd like to see a couple books that take place on Terra. Again not strictly speaking "normal" but AFAIK there haven't been any books on the Age of Apostasy. It could be a good new HH type series that goes more into the politics of running the Imperium, sort of like the old TV show Babylon 5, culminating in the birth of the Sisters of Battle. 

I'd also like to see Ian Watson finish off his Inquisition Wars story. It held up pretty well on the whole, but the ending was pure shite. 

I would also like to see more books in the general theme of Cain. Something a bit more lighthearted and fun instead of grim and serious. I get grim, gritty and serious is kind of the bread and butter of WH40K, but there's no reason it couldn't have a small sub-series of books which show the lighter side.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe a dedicated series of Arbites novels?

"Eisenhorn" or "normal" style would both be fine by me


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah the 'normal' parts of Eisenhorn, Ravenor and those littler parts in Gaunts Ghosts are always some of my favourite parts. As said, Abnett seems to be particularly good at these sort of stories/sections, it really does make the Eisenhorn series.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh dead.blue.clown.... a request sir....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Oh dead.blue.clown.... a request sir....


Seconded! :so_happy:


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Would love to see an Arbites Novel. I really enjoyed Nemesis and enjoyed the investigation at the beginning of the book. I felt that part ended too suddenly though.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

God, yes. Would like to see much more of it. 

The obvious issue is that it's very, very, very difficult to do when you're dealing with large casts of Space Marine characters. Not impossible, but definitely difficult.

I find it fairly easy with humans, and a little easier with Chaos Marines; I think my Chaos stuff stands up pretty well with the majority of it away from the battlefield. But I'd still love to see way more "domestic 40K". 

An Arbitrator series? Well, no one's going to write anything as good as Matt Farrer's Shia Calpurnia stuff, but that would be an incredible challenge.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

And so the seeds of Heresy are planted.... Mwahahahahahahahaha.

On a serious note thanks for replying DBC. Your point about the difficulty with loyalist SM's is a valid one and one of the main obstacles I think.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> And so the seeds of Heresy are planted.... Mwahahahahahahahaha.


You forgot the eerily timed thunder and lightning


----------

